# First 2 bowls from new lathe



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

First two bowls from new lathe. The first is a birch pierced bowl and the second is a maple burl bowl. They both are about 6" high by 10" diameter. I guess the pictures came out backwards.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Fantastic, Bob!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thoses are awesome...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work. I've never been able to figure out how this site prioritizes the uploaded photos yet either.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the words of encouragement. The burl almost did not make it the inside kept collapsing the deeper that turned, in fact I run out of CA glue trying to keep it together.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very neat . I've never seen anything like them


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those bowls are beautiful and you did excellent work on them. Well done.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely jobs Bob.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful, very well done.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great looking bowls! May I suggest another website, www.woodturner.org, as a great source of turning information from a great bunch of folks. Like the folks on the router forum, I might add.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great looking bowls! May I suggest another website that deals with woodturning exclusively, AAW Forums.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Blue Ribbon!!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice job Bob


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

bwilling said:


> First two bowls from new lathe. The first is a birch pierced bowl and the second is a maple burl bowl. They both are about 6" high by 10" diameter. I guess the pictures came out backwards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 189586
> ...


I specially like the second one. Nice job Bwilling


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Great looking bowls! May I suggest another website, www.woodturner.org, as a great source of turning information from a great bunch of folks. Like the folks on the router forum, I might add.


I am a member.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Great looking bowls! May I suggest another website that deals with woodturning exclusively, AAW Forums.



I am a member, but post here and sawmill creek mostly.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

You have good reason to be real happy with the outcome of your efforts. These are really nice.


----------

